# NFSU2 via Hamachi, aber wie ?



## EEH67 (24. Februar 2009)

Der Titel sagt doch schon alles aus....
Mein Problem ich will mit Kumpels Need for Speed Underground 2 über Hamchi spielen....oder halt xFire, je nachdem was einfacher ist....
Aber wie mach ich das denn kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## ATIFan22 (24. Februar 2009)

Würde es über Hamachi machen.
Nach der installation bekommst du eine iP ,dein Freud brauch ebenfalls Hamachi,dein Freund oder du erstellen ein Netzwerk,der andere tritt dem Netzwerk dann bei.
Die einstellungen in nFS weiß ich nicht,da ich es selber noch nicht gezockt habe,außer ein paa rmal auf der playse bei meinen Freund


----------



## EEH67 (24. Februar 2009)

ya das problem ist ya da kann man kein lan einstellen!!^^Also besser gesagt keine IP eintragen!!


----------

